# Plain Design



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I claim no originality for this design. It is just my impression of the many basic slingshots I have seen over the years. It is just a plain old slingshot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like it. Its going on my to do list.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice simple design and lines.... Two thumbs up!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

the ones like this are extremely shootable and comfy. that would look nice in walnut...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Sometimes it's the simplest things... that look the nicest!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I am glad to see some of the comments. Sometimes all you want is a plain ol' slingshot. I had a ball today shooting this.


----------

